# Photos of Holly



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I promise as soon as I get back into the studio I'll get my good camera and take some better photos of Holly. Here I am, a pet photographer wtih a new pet and can't take good photos...LOL

After pouring through the mutations guide I can not decide just what Holly is. I was fairly certain she is pied, but after looking at all those wonderful photos I am now clueless.

So, here is Holly or at least the best I can do with a $50.00 digital camera..LOL Anyone care to take a guess what her coloring is. In case it doesn't show well in the photos. Her head and tail are mainly yellow, the rest of her ranges from a very light grey to dark grey with extremely impressive markings on her back and wings with light yellow/dark grey.

Terri ~


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I would say she is a Pearl, she's very much like my Daisy. Don't take my word for it though, I haven't got a clue about mutations and colourings.

Oh yeah.......don't blame the camera LOL.......you professional photographers are all the same. LOL!!! Just kidding.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You hit it on the head Plukie! Definitely Pearl! from what I can see she is beautifully marked!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Def a Peal, and a gorgeous one!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh Thank you to all of you that helped me out on this. Over and Over again I tried compairing her to photos and couldn't find anything that I really felt looked like her. Those photos...augh, hanging my head in shame, simply do not do her justice at all. Needless to say I wont be adding those picture to my portfolio...LOL

Terri ~


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

OK, this leads to another question. If Holly is in fact a Pearl and not Pied, then what are the chances that she really is a female? I was going with the "It's a girl" based on two things. One the person that helped my husband at the pet shop said it was a girl (I know, that can have more holes in it than swiss cheese), two: I believed she was a Pied and being over a year old assumed she has had her first molt and remained a Pied so therefore a female. I think I'm back to square one...LOL

Terri ~


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Plukie said:


> Oh yeah.......don't blame the camera LOL.......you professional photographers are all the same. LOL!!! Just kidding.


HA! I felt like a fool just saying it was the camera..too funny. Lets just say I don't want any of my clients seeing these photographs.

Terri ~


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> You hit it on the head Plukie! Definitely Pearl! from what I can see she is beautifully marked!


*Dances around the room punching the air* Woohoo!!! I got it right!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's the Pearls who molt out their markings rather than the pieds. So based on the age (over a year) and the markings (definitely Pearl) you have a girl. OK there are people who will come on and say they have a mature male Pearl who still has it's markings but those cases are so rare I wouldn't base anything on them.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

she is adorable Terri!! its good to know even professionals have offphoto days!! i dont feel so bad now!! ....they're good enough to show what a beauty she is!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

sue is right only the females keep there pearls so you do have a female


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

All of this information on Holly helps loads when I start searching for a breeder to purchase our second tiel from. Thank you everyone 

Terri ~


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

when you do if you want a male you can request to have the bird dna to be sure it is male


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

allen said:


> when you do if you want a male you can request to have the bird dna to be sure it is male



HI Allen,

I'm really not looking to breed so if my boy ends up being a young lady I certainly wont be out anything.
I did find a breeder in a nearby town just north of me that I just sent a lengthy e-mail too, just kinda "testing the waters" with her. I am in no big hurry to find a male, just keeping my ears and eyes open right now. Seeing that I just got Holly and she was quite the surprise I do wish to be A LOT more prepared for the next one. I still need to purchase a larger cage for Holly once we make further progress with her taming. Her current cage will then be the quarantine cage for my new boy.
Unless something unexpected happens I really don't see adding a boy to our family before late spring - early summer.



Terri ~


----------

